# nutritional info for farm eggs?



## cl_dewey (Aug 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are any studies out on the.nutritional info for farm eggs vs commercial eggs? I sometimes track my food for sparkpeople and wonder what the protein and fat really are comparable to a commercial egg.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I've heard two reports but as I don't know who did the study nor do I know who "paid" for the study ... I say take it with a few grains of salt. Both report came back as "No difference" ... 

For me it knowing where my food comes from ... I know what I feed my animals and how they are treated ...

So study or not ... I'm cool with what I do & how I do it ...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That makes sense though. That's what I would have predicted the answer to be. It's because there is a "magic" genetic recipe for what needs to be in a egg to start and support a baby chicken. Usually that is supplied at the expense of the mother. So the mother will give to the egg even if she puts herself in deficiency state. (remember the woman with all the children). So she will make herself calcium deficient (life threatening situation) so that her offspring can survive. So it would make sense that the eggs would be identical. Eggs are considered perfect food. That's why.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

http://handcraftedcoops.com/home-raised-eggs-offer-superior-nutrition

http://www.eatwild.com/healthbenefits.htm


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

TinyHouse said:


> http://handcraftedcoops.com/home-raised-eggs-offer-superior-nutrition
> 
> http://www.eatwild.com/healthbenefits.htm


Love the links ... now to get lame stream media to pick them up ... Oh wait ... That would not be good for all the egg factories out there ...

My bad ... 

(Thanks again)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Tinyhouse, I like your answer much better than mine. I stand corrected. Horray for back yard chickens!


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Here is my personal study. I will never eat a commercial egg. once you go orange yoke you never go back.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's my study... I love free range cackle berries !!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I read recently free range have higher omega 3 but aside from that I haven't read much else.

Well, except what's in this thread.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

From another article: "A 2009 study at Penn State found that pastured hens' eggs had significantly higher amounts of omega-3s and vitamins E and lower omega-6s than their mash-only counterparts."

http://flavormagazinevirginia.com/localeggs/


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay, okay! Uncle, uncle already! Lol. ;-)


----------

